# does anyone else just HATE the avery label maker?



## Loolee (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't get that thing to work for anything!  It's not customize able enough and the cuts don't line up.

 :x 

And I really need labels... I've been putting this off for three weeks!


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 20, 2012)

You aren't the only one.  I think its way too restricting and nothing ever stays where I put it.  For my primary labels, I have found a local guy that does graphic design, stickers, T's,  and almost anything else I could want.  I will only have to use my own computer for labels for ingredients.

Check him out if you are looking for someone to help make your life easier. 

Stuck Up Sticker Company
www.areyoustuckup.com


----------



## dudeitsashley (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you tried onlinelabels.com? I haven't used them yet but I believe that I found out about them from somewhere on the forum :think:


----------



## Chay (Sep 20, 2012)

Are you referring to the label designer on the Avery website or the software?


----------



## Loolee (Sep 21, 2012)

not sure.  I downloaded the template thing and its now part of MS word 2010.  I tried what they offer online and I couldn't make that work either.


----------



## llineb (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to use the Avery labels but I switched to Vista Print labels.  They cost more per label but can get wet and last longer. 

www.vistaprint.com


----------



## spm100169 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have been fighting with the same thing for the last 3 nights!  First I tried the online version, and it was SOOO incredibly slow, but that could have been our wireless connection.  Then I downloaded the template, and it wouldn't print correctly.  I tried the online version again tonight and I was just about to give up and my hubby figured out how to make it do I want.  I need to tweak it a bit but I think it will work.  Also... Avery does have some waterproof labels.  They are actually made for wine bottles but they aren't overly large and they are water resistant.  It's #22809.


----------

